# Heather's Heavenly Vapes: Huntsman and Dark Horse



## Rob Fisher (18/11/14)

I have a particularly difficult stinky I need to convert (the last member in our fishing club) and I need to find the best tobacco juice around to use for his conversion.

Any vendors stock Heather's Heavenly Vapes: Huntsman and Dark Horse? Any vapers out there that have any and want to get rid of it?


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (18/11/14)

Hi @Rob Fisher, @ShaneW (Juicey Joes) keeps HHV. I think he mentioned that he will most likely be receiving stock by this Friday.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/11/14)

Imthiaz Khan said:


> Hi @Rob Fisher, @ShaneW (Juicey Joes) keeps HHV. I think he mentioned that he will most likely be receiving stock by this Friday.



Awesome thanks! On my way to order now!


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (18/11/14)

Pleasure @Rob Fisher


----------



## johan (18/11/14)

Rob contact @ShaneW as @Imthiaz Khan suggested - IMO the Alien Vision's Gryphon Breath & Havana Gold is much better tobacco flavors than HHV and he stock them both.


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/11/14)

johan said:


> Rob contact @ShaneW as @Imthiaz Khan suggested - IMO the Alien Vision's Gryphon Breath & Havana Gold is much better tobacco flavors than HHV and he stock them both.



Thanks @johan! Will do!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

